# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  đèn lồng Hội An

## dulichnt

Đêm xuống khắp ngả đường Hội An (Quảng Nam) đều rực rỡ đèn lồng, ánh sáng muôn màu tạo nét riêng cho thành phố cổ kính, yên bình này. VnExpress.net ghi nhận hình ảnh Hội An ngày đầu xuân.























(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## dienthoai

đèn lồng bắt nguồn từ nước nào các bạn nhỉ?

----------

